# prayers



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Prayers needed for little Kayla Allen. She along with her mom and were gunned down in a Cracker Barrel in Cleveland two weeks ago. Kayla was the only survivor and is clinging to life now. This is my daughter's 1/2 sister and her dad just went crazy.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Lots of prayers from here! I am so sad when I hear such things! Little girl gunned down!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh This is so sad. My prayers with little Kayla for a complete recovery and with her father for the strength he needs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a horrible thing. I heard the 911 call and it sounds as if Kate didn't know just how serious it was, although she was frightened enough of him to call. My heartfelt condolences go out for the two killed in the incident and prayers for Kayla in the fight of her life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sending prayers!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Sending Prayers her way!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

very sad and my daughter having a hard time. She always feared for the saferty of the little girls as I feared for our safety. Now my ex mother in law is saying hateful things about our daughter. She still thinks her son is a hero just because he served four years in the air force some ago over 30 years ago. Such denial.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

A daughter and a mom shot and killed and a second daughter clinging to life and he is a hero???? Am I missing something


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

for those that dont know the story, the dad was the shooter and police killed him. You can see the story on line if you just google cracker barrel shooting.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is so incredibly sad. I can't imagine that a father would take the life of his child. My prayers go out to Kayla as well as you and your daughter.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Sooo sorry, prayers


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh how awful. Sending out good thoughts.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sending my best thoughts . . .


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

thx all -the little girls cam e down with acinobacter in the hospital. Very hard to treat. She so doesn't deserve this.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sending prayers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Prayers for all who are touched by this tragedy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

what a terrible tragedy  we are sending prayers her way :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

More prayers being sent your way.....


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts to Kayla as well as your daughter and you. I do not understand how a father could do this. Your ex-MIL is also having trouble dealing with this, but she has no right to take it out on your daughter - her Granddaughter, too, right?


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I always tried to keep the lines of communications open with my ex in-laws. Always wanted them to be involved woth their grand daughter. Then my ex filled their minds with crap and they believed it. What ever happened to, there are two sides of a story???????


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't pretend to know what is in the mind of your ex-MIL, but it would be unusual, though not unheard of , for a MIL to take the side of her ex-DIL. Hopefully, in the fullness of time, she will come to have a change of heart. 

I am so sorry for what you are all going through.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh! I hadn't heard about this! praying for sweet Kayla. Is there any updates? how is she doing??


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

omg. I read about the shooting, it was on the national news, but, I never thought it would be somebody related to somebody I knew, even through an internet forum...

Prayers all around, especially for the little girl...


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Prayers and hope for Kayla. It is not understandable how this level of evil takes over.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have an update on Kayla. What will happen to her when she recovers enough to leave the hospital??


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Kayla still not doing well. She has fluid in the brain which they are trying to drain. She has such a long long way to go. Those that are interested can track her recovery through the Kayla Allen benefit fund page.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Kayla when she recovers will live with the Aunt. My daughter wanted to become her guardian, but our place is small and we just weren't sure what her needs would be. My daughter and I will be a big part of her life and if something does fall thru with the Aunt, we will figure out a way to make it work.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know what to say, I am stunned. Be strong and have faith. There are a lot of us praying for your and your family.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, prayers going out for the family and Kayla


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks all. This little girl truly needs a lot of prayers,


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I never can understand the demented mind of the purely evil. For those innocent souls to be victimized by someone who should have been their protector is inconceivable. There are special places in hell for people like him. You and your daughter are lucky to have escaped him. My prayers continue for all of you.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Kayla Update! She was removed from the ventilator today. Is breathing on her own, but not quite awake. The Aunt had her baptized yesterday. Very moving pic which you can view on the Kayla Allen Benefit page. You don't have to donate to view the page, it is truly moving.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, but I am just reading this. It's unthinkable, but I'm glad to see that Kayla is doing better. I had a friend who was murdered by her boyfriend, so I know what a horror this can be.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

doing better, but has a long road ahead of her. Not out of the woods yet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending prayers and healing vibes.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

no change for Kayla today. She is still off the vent but still not fully awake.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I am just now seeing this and will be adding my prayers for your entire family and especially Kayla. It is so hard to imagine a man taking the life of his child - just mind-boggling.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers from here, too, constantly flowing. I am so very sorry!

Thu, 3 May 2012 19:33:55 (PDT)


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

no change with Kayla today. Just got back from the hospital. Her eye is open and she will blink, but not responding at all. So hard to see a young girl like this.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Another Kayla update. She came down with menegitis. Another major set back for this brave young girl. Docs aren't expecting her to survive much longer. Prayers need more than ever now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this Wynne. The prayers will keep coming!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Menengitis is bad, but not hopeless. Prayers coming from here!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Prayers and faith for Kayla.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

so sorry praying for her and you.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

The brain damage is just too great for her to recover. We have been advised that even if she could recover from the damage, she wont ever be above a vegetative state. So sad. She just doesn't have any fight in her anymore. They are now giving her 3-5 days :Cry:. At least she will be with her mom and sister now. It may even be the way she wants it. So hard and so senseless.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, I am SO sorry. Prayers continuing; I hope Kayla can go in peace to join her family on the other side (apart, I trust from her father).

Holding you tight in my heart.

Mon, 7 May 2012 12:55:05 (PDT)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There are no words for the senseless horror of this. God bless her.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for everyone in this horrible tragedy. No amount of words could ever help in this situation. I will pray for her to have a peaceful passing.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Comforting thoughts for Kayla.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

This is just too sad. Hoping that Kayla finds peace with her mom and sister. Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wynne, I am so sorry to hear this latest news. I'm still praying for Kayla and her loved ones. What a terrible tragedy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Wynne. I will continue prayers for Kayla and your family. What a terrible tragedy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry, I agree a terrible tragedy. Love and Prayers,


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So very, very sad. I just found a couple of news articles on the local ABC website.

One talked about the family's pets having been taken to a shelter to care for them right after the shooting. At least one of the dog's will be adopted by a family member, but the authorities were not certain about the adoption status of the other pets.

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...-kayla-allen-at-animal-rescue-fundraisers-set

The other is a news story about little Kayla:

Health of surviving Cracker Barrel shooting victim, Kayla Allen, degrades; moving to hospice care

(Photo courtesy: Kayla Allen Benefit Facebook page)
Copyright 2012 Scripps Media, Inc. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.
Regular Photo Size
advertisement

ShareThis
Posted: 3:36 PM
Last Updated: 58 minutes ago

•By: Mike Waterhouse, newsnet5.com
CLEVELAND - The only surviving victim of the Cracker Barrel shooting last month in Brooklyn is not expected to make it, her family said.

A post on the Facebook page for 10-year-old Kayla Allen said Friday that her health has degraded and her family has made the decision to place her in hospice care.

Here is an excerpt of the post:

"I have been asked to deliver the most heart breaking news. Kayla's health has taken a turn for the worse. After extensive discussions with the doctors and long prayerful consideration amongst themselves, Kayla's family made the decision to place her in the Hospice Care Program at Hospice of the Western Reserve. Everyone is in agreement that this is what is best for Kayla."

Police said Kayla's father, 51-year-old Kevin Allen opened fire inside the restaurant, killing her mom, 42-year-old Kate Allen, and sister, 10-year-old Kerri Allen. Kayla was rushed to the hospital after also being shot.

Officers shot and killed Kevin Allen as he was exiting the restaurant, after they said he did not comply with their orders to surrender.

Kayla's condition has since fluctuated from critical to fair, and she currently remains hospitalized in serious condition, according to a hospital spokesperson.

"The family thanks everyone for all their prayers, well wishes, gifts and love through this very difficult time," said the post.

On Thursday, area Bob Evans restaurants held a fundraiser for Kayla Allen, giving 15 percent of all sales to the Kayla Allen Fund. The family said it will make an announcement Monday about the fund's future.

Copyright 2012 Scripps Media, Inc. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

Read more: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...degrades-moving-to-hospice-care#ixzz1ub1Al6O8


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks all for your continual support, prayers and love during this difficult time. Will keep you posted!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Unimaginable. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Again, all I can say is there are things no one can understand and this is one of them, I think. Love Prayers and :grouphug::grouphug: from all of us.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm late, sorry, but adding my prayers for the entire family.

Mon, 14 May 2012 06:29:47 (PDT)


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Just an update to all. Kayla Allen passed away peacefully today surrounded by family and friends. She now can be pain free and join her sister and mother. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, Wynne, I am so sorry. You and your daughter must be so numb. Wishing you both the best.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Praying


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

God bless all of you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

God bless her on her journey, and all those she left behind. I've had the strong feeling from the start that she really wanted to be with her mother and sister.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

RIP little Kayla


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for everyone involved. Prayers go out to all of you. God bless Kayla, her sister and her Mom.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Such a tragedy.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes it is very, very hard to remember that good will always conquer evil and that unimaginable cruelty and evil is not ours to fathom.

God bless.

Shirley H.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Wynne. My prayers continue for you and your family.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks all. Yes Ashley and I are numb. We have comfort in knowing that Kayla is pain free and is dancing in heaven with her sister and mom. I am thankful that we had a chance to spend some time with her, holding her and saying our good byes. She was such a special girl. Left us much to0 young.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss and for the whole tragedy that your family has experienced.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

May the good lord bless all of you as he welcomes her home. Take solace, she is in her mother's arms.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Kayla and the other family members. What a horrific tragedy.
RIP


----------

